# Whitehaven



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi. Does anyone know where we can wild camp in Whitehaven. John wants to fish in the harbour, so the closer to there the better.

Angela.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd avoid the infamous taxi rank which you will see on the front by the piers.

There is a supermarket at the north end of the front (it's not really a prom) which should be ok while you go fishing. 

Should be ok for a few mackerel this time of year.

I stopped at Haverigg last time I was there and drove up. A few days later a mad man with a gun retraced my route.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We didn't stay in Whitehaven and I must admit I didn't pay that much attention to the signage but there were some big spaces down in th harbour area if you go passed the Beacon centre










http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...9059,-3.596773&spn=0.002116,0.004796&t=h&z=18

The ones in my picture might be for coaches, further along though there are more spaces that are big enough. There was a panel van conversion up here but I din't know if it was staying overnight.

Google Map streetview

Ben


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks. Hopefully will get there this weekend.


----------

